# Incoming! Space Hulk AND Warhammer Quest!



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

We've known Space Hulk was in the pipeline, but the mutterings about Warhammer Quest have been quiet. Well, I bring news. 

Being the lucky beggar I am, living a 5 min drive from Warhammer World, my friends and I can get down quite often. A close friend of mine, big into specialist games and LotR got into a lengthy conversation down there and came back with this juicy lot:


*Space Hulk down for September release*
*The box set should contain 5 unique, character style plastic terminators*
*It'll have clip together plastic floor pieces*
*Warhammer Quest to follow! And, if Space Hulk is a success, expect more standalone games an a 2 year basis starting with Warhammer Quest.*
This _really_ excites me, especially Space Hulk. I kinda missed the boat with it first time round so I'm especially interested in it. Awesome news to see Warhammer Quest getting an airing too, as it has been rumoured. My mate said this 'just came out' and the chap did a lot of embarrassing back tracking on things and some affirmative 'winking'. 

Let's see how this one turns out!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not so keen on Space Hulk but Warhammer Quest? Oh yes!!! 

The best "rumoured release" I've heard in at least 5 years! It'll be interesting to see where they go after Warhammer Quest (please be Necro or a similar themed game)... if indeed this is true.

Warhammer Quest brings back memories. I loved the way you could play it by yourself... sad eh?


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Hrmm.. that'd be super sweet. 
I've built a 4x6' Space Hulk table (Baltimore Games Day 2008) and it was a lot of fun. We practically ahd to throw people off the board at the end of the day. I'd love to get my hands on an official game. 

I've never played War Hammer Quest. Is it like Runebound? (Assuming you've played)


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I have played Hero Quest witch is now Warhammer Quest. It was the first GW game i had ever played and it still stands as one of the best games ever made by GW. I also played Space Hulk and it was hands down the best board game i have ever played. So i am realy excited that GW is bringing back these 2 games so that the new genaration of gamers can have as much fun with these 2 game as we did back in the day.:victory:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice! I am pretty excited to hear about both of these incoming, Warhammer Quest more so, but Space Hulk will be pretty cool too. I doubt they mentioned price range, but worth asking just in case! I would hope they treat it like the 40k and Fantasy boxsets and have it cheap as an intro to the hobby, but I think realistically we are looking at 50 quid as with other specialist games. Either way I will probably buy both, certainly WQ.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't think a price was mentioned, but I can ask. £40-£50 might be a sensible guess, considering there'd be a lot of plastic in the Space Hulk box.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont know about you guys but im getting it, space hulk is filled with win


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

You know, I've been digging around on E-Bay, looking for a copy of the old HeroQuest and it's expansions to get my son into the hobby far more creatively than standard table top wargaming really could, but the prohibitive $600+ prices that I've been seeing them go for really deters me. Needless to say, Warhammer Quest is fantastic news to me. Awesome, Syph. Thanks for this.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers Wraithian; it's my mate you should be thanking!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I never been able to try Space Hulk but if this is true then this should be great (gives me the chance to try it  )


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I thought there was a big copyright problem with space hulk which as a by product resulted in the remodellling of the genestealers. Hopefully they wont have tinkered to much with the rules as it was a great, simple, yet challenging board game.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i love space hulk,played it for hours as a teen,my friends and i had a few box sets between us and we used to build massive multi floored hulks.
What will be interesting is how they deal with the base size situation,old space hulk was 25mm bases and similar sized tiles,new terminators are on 40mm bases, so if they made the floor tiles the same they would be about the same size as the floor section in the cities of death kit


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Yay!!! Space crusade?????


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

yay. cant wait


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't wait for space hulk release. This game got me really 
hooked into warhammer 40k and the rest is history for me :biggrin:


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

Wraithian said:


> You know, I've been digging around on E-Bay, looking for a copy of the old HeroQuest and it's expansions to get my son into the hobby far more creatively than standard table top wargaming really could, but the prohibitive $600+ prices that I've been seeing them go for really deters me. Needless to say, Warhammer Quest is fantastic news to me. Awesome, Syph. Thanks for this.


i ran into a copy of heroquest and the expansions at a yard sale 2 years ago for 50 cents, needless to say i snatched it up quick.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

man warhammer quest is all shades of awesome.

jez remember your wizard. he was a little bit wrong. Also looking forward to plastic space hulk floor tiles, will blantently be using them for scenery along with the cities of death stuff.

The plastic terminator "characters" sound interesting. command squad anybody


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

Gorkamorka for the win.......


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah man this is indeed good news, made my week Syph. Space hulk sounds good and I'd heard it mentioned before, but the characterful Termies catches my interest. 

However Warhammer Quest would be awesome news. I had to sell my collection 3yrs ago as I was reallly desperate for cash, all the warrior packs, two boxes, at least two hundred warhammer figs I'd brought together. If it is re-released/re-designed whatever, I'm in.

Heck I picked up Heroquest for the boys recently (not for $600 dollars mind you.. ouchie Wraithian, more like about $70 dollars here in the UK.) they love it and are only five and three. Quest in two years would nigh on be perfect to get them into Wargamming proper.


----------



## MeatShield (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh MY God!!!
Space hulk!!!


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Anyone know if the plastics in the new game box are gonna Termi's and genestealers like b4?


----------



## BTJ (Apr 5, 2009)

DavC8855 said:


> Sounds good to me. Anyone know if the plastics in the new game box are gonna Termi's and genestealers like b4?


What else would they be?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Syph and your mate, this is excellent! Never got to paly WHQ back in the day, though it always looked fun - I still have a lot of old WDs with scenarios, extra rules etc - and I remember reading them at the time and thinking it'd be awesome fun...though, if I'm not mistaken, it was more a successor to Talisman than to HeroQuest?

As for more Terminator models...awesome! Only downside is that it tempts me to withhold getting an Imperial Fist army until I've seen the new sculpts...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Have to be careful what I say here, but the new space hulk *supposedly* plays incredibly fast (yes faster then previously) and *apparently*works very well. 
But for all of those hoping for expansions, there are currently no plans at all


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That ties in with everything I've heard BB.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

cool thanks mate


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll buy it, even if it's only for the bits.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm guessing that the Space Hulk genestealers are gonna be the ones from the Macragge sprues, which will make the set slightly cheaper, and as for the termies, I'm hoping they'll use some of Black Reach's termies as well, it'll be a great buy!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Space Hulk? Hmph, didn't think they'd bring it back....there must be a resurgence of them lately. I collected some PDFs of the old flooring and stuff, but I haven't had the time nor the money to do some 40k stuff lately.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

i Heard from a reliable source that the schedule is Spacewolves, tyranids, blood angels. invisable sticker to the first person to ask me to name my source.....lol


----------



## Superstring670 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Space Hulk = Limited Edition*

I had a blue shirt in my local GW store confirm that Space Hulk will be a limited edition release only. So once it is gone it is well gone. :shok:


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Superstring670 said:


> I had a blue shirt in my local GW store confirm that Space Hulk will be a limited edition release only. So once it is gone it is well gone. :shok:


Limited edition!? That seems strange.
I would think that GW would want to keep the opportunity to expand Space Hulk an option.

I am sooo excited about the SH release, Cool new Characters, new floor tiles, new missions :so_happy: Not to mention all the memories :laugh:

My first board game was "Chainsaw Warrior" and that was fun, but it didn't hold a candle to Space Hulk! I am ready for its return form the warp!


----------



## Kagon (Jun 14, 2009)

Wait. . .my old heroquest stuff is actually worth money? Color me shocked.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

i've heard closer to a december release date on Space Hulk. with rumors of Space Marine wounded models in the box. But who knows. it'll be cool to see a new generation of Space Hulk  
John.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Buying it. After Xmas will there be an explosion of "Hulk" terrain pieces?


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

They could start it as a limited release to see how it goes over, then expand on it as time goes on.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Mmm, Space Hulk the next gateway drug into RPGing.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Superstring670 said:


> I had a blue shirt in my local GW store confirm that Space Hulk will be a limited edition release only. So once it is gone it is well gone. :shok:


It's definately not a limited release,
if there was, they would probably never make money on it.

However that said, 
there may well be a limited edition version as well the normal, but as yet I am unaware of one
i'll have my ear on the ground in case :grin:


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

I would not say limited ed, but more it is a Splash release, can't say much other than that. I've been told this by many turstful people.

Though I have been told if there high demand it is possible it my be brough out a bit longer (the true line of sight marker was ment to be a splash release, the base kit where ment to be spalsh release & a few other thing that are still kicking around)

Also we will see it mid Sept.

The game look cool & those who have played it from Nottingham HQ made them dig out there own older version.

Those starting Deathwing may want to hold on until this is release, while Nid player will find a few nice suprise.

IP


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Oh well, there goes some more of my moneys, the new Space Hulk will be a must buy for me!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> It's definately not a limited release


:headbutt:



Insane Psychopath said:


> I would not say limited ed, but more it is a Splash release, can't say much other than that.


Actually, it seems I was sort of wrong back there,
Insane Psychopath was closer to the mark.

It seems it is going to be a limited release of sorts, 
If the release does well, then more copies will appear.

Apologies for any confusion............


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Space Hulk AND Warhammer Quest. I am surely gonna get one of each should these actually make it to the market.:good:


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

Wraithian said:


> You know, I've been digging around on E-Bay, looking for a copy of the old HeroQuest and it's expansions to get my son into the hobby far more creatively than standard table top wargaming really could, but the prohibitive $600+ prices that I've been seeing them go for really deters me. Needless to say, Warhammer Quest is fantastic news to me. Awesome, Syph. Thanks for this.



I know this post was made a while ago, but its great news to hear WQ is coming out.


What should I do with my copy of hero quest...

I can't get anyone I know to play it. Its sitting unused collecting dust.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=421960#post421960 (trading thread for it, sorry if i shouldnt post it here)


http://img524.imageshack.us/i/image057q.jpg/
http://img265.imageshack.us/i/image050.jpg/
http://img142.imageshack.us/i/image051r.jpg/
http://img142.imageshack.us/i/image052f.jpg/
http://img34.imageshack.us/i/image053njc.jpg/
http://img171.imageshack.us/i/image054v.jpg/
http://img523.imageshack.us/i/image055.jpg/
http://img171.imageshack.us/i/image056g.jpg/


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Bindi Baji said:


> :headbutt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should not worry, we all hear diffrent info. With Wold release in Oct, hear a few people trying tell me Dec for them. Few info I had in the pass ahs been a little mess up.

But yes for time being it is going to be a limited release where once it gone it gone. Like Battle of Five armies (did not sell well so Mail order only)

So it best that people do buy them as soon as there release, also there only going to be 5000ish set made for the time being, each store have a limited amount.

I know I'm aim to buy two set for myself.

Also check out warseer for a memeber Reds8n, he got some good info :wink:

IP


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Insane Psychopath said:


> You should not worry, we all hear diffrent info.


ah but the limited thing wasn't based on information, I just couldn't believe that it would be limited.

Less then an hour later I found out differently.
That'll teach me
:grin:


----------



## mixykym (Jun 27, 2009)

*space hulk*

gonna be available limited edition run

5th september 2009 k:


----------

